# Help! Paralyzed kid!



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a month old baby pigmy goat that we bottle feed and I believe he's been trampled on by the mom. He was perfectly fine then I went out to his pen and it appears he's paralyzed from the back end down. He can sit up like a dog but can't lift his back end and his legs are completely limp and drag behind him. I took him to the vets and they did X-rays and said nothing was broken, then they claimed it's white disease so gave him treatment for that. After two treatments of Selenium/vitamin E there are no improvements. This is not something that came on gradually, it happened within moments that is why I think the mom may have crushed him. When I run my hand down his spine, it all feels good except one spot there feels to be a tiny hole about 4 inches above her tail. Another vet mentioned it may be a slipped disc and if that is the case there would be nothing we can do for her. I have him on Lamb replacer and someone was saying he needs copper which isn't in this replacer so is there a way to give him a copper supplement? This is my first time owning a baby goat so I don't know much about them. All I know is my kids my spouse and I love this little guy and want to see him make it. We recently had to put down an injured horse and don't want anymore heartache. He seems to be in pain though, as he is grinding his teeth and he is also scratching an insane amount, seems like he's ALWAYS itchy!! He's still peeing but hasn't had a poop since yesterday. Any help is greatly appreciated!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

He is cute. I'm not going to be much help to you. I'm one that firmly believes in a quality of life thing. Is he getting any better at all? Any attempt to stand or move his hind quarters? How long has he been this way? If he's not pooping that means his bowels aren't working either. Have you tried giving him an enema for the poop problem? Depending how long it has been, whether he is showing ANY signs of getting better, etc....it may be kindest at this time to just put him down. IMHO


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

He's been this way for 4 days now. No signs of getting better except that he had been eating pooping and peeing up until recently. Just hasn't pooped in a day. If my kid (my actual child) injured himself/herself, I'd do everything needed to get him/her the proper care, not just put him/her down and I'd do the same with my animals. If it's a slipped disc I believe there's a surgery they can get (I've been researching this for 4 days), not sure of cost but I read somewhere it's around $1000, but at the same time if he's never going to get better I don't want to see him in pain and suffering. We will probably give it another 3-4 days to try and figure out the problem and if there's a solution then go with it. If we can't figure anything out then I'm at a loss as to what to do.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't given him an enema.. not sure what that is but he didn't take a bottle last night so thinking that may be why he hasn't pooped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

4 days isn't that long (did you say that in your original post...if so I missed it). Did the vet you give any kind of anti-inflammatory like banamine? I think you can give goats aspirin also which might help. Not sure the dosage but you can do a search on the forum and find it. If nothing is broken, it may just be swelling from tissue injury that is causing the problem and that would help a lot. Try giving him an enema for the pooping. If he's not up and moving it doesn't stimulate the bowels to move very well. Bottle feeding, right? You can add like a quarter to half tsp mineral oil or corn syrup to the bottle to help keep his bowels moving.

Surgery is up to you. I just personally don't have a thousand dollars to spend on a $50 goat no matter how much I love them. And if I need that thousand for my child, then I'd rather have it for them. That's just MY philosophy and I know not everyone feels the same way I do about it. If it's a slipped disc...I'm trying to think how they find that...there has to be a way to diagnose it. Can you find a chiropractor? I take my old horse to an animal chiro every 4 or 5 months. I've heard other people on here talk about having done it for their goats.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Enema...a little warm salt water in a syringe and put it in his butt and then wait to see what comes out. Just a few cc's at a time. Best to do it where it's easy to clean. Didn't take his bottle is not a good sign. He should still be hungry, but that could definitely be why he hasn't pooped. Is he hungry this morning?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aspirin is one 325mg. tablet (adult aspirin) per #10. Can be crushed and 
fed in applesauce, etc. or poked down their throat- watch the teeth!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

There's nothing they can do for slipped disk? They do for dogs. tell them to get off their high horse, you love this goat and to actually try before admitting defeat. I wouldn't stop ever, i'd make her a little brace with wheels for the rest of her life if it made her feel good..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

To get him pooping..Put 1 tablespoon of cooking oil ( i use olive) in 1/2 cup warm water, use a syringe to draw some up and insert just the tip and fill him up go slow..massage his tummy..it can take 30-40 minutes to get poop, be patient

You need an anti-inflammitory for him..Banamine is froma vet..call him and ask for 5-7 days worth...dose is 1 cc per 100# so he would do good with 1/4 cc once a day for three days, then see if its needed longer...

Get his temp..101.5-103.5 is normal range

You said there is a hole near the base of his tail? could something have punchurted him? a nail, a thorn? If he was not born with it then something caused it...I would look in his pen for the source...This puncture could swell and push on the nerve causing him to loose use of the back end...
I would begin Penicillin 1 cc twice daily along with the banamine, keep up the enemas if he cant poop on his own...I would also give a tetanus antitoxin shot ASAP..
Hopefully with the banamine you wil begin to see improvment soon....

Keep us posted!! 

Best wishes


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

He had a poop today it was kinda runny, didn't have to do an enema  still seems paralyzed isn't using his back legs, grinding his teeth, and that spot on his spine where I felt that small hole now feels inflamed. Will be taking him to the other vet to get a second opinion, an anti inflammatory and some pain relieved. I also read somewhere goats need copper on their diets and that lamb replacer doesn't have copper? I asked at the feed stores in the city and they have nothing for goats, no vitamins or supplements or anything! How much copper do they need? I've got another goat who's 5 weeks old soo want to make sure I'm not doing anything wrong. He didn't puncture his back on anything as there is nothing in their pen that could've hurt them except the mama goat cause she is very sketchy. I caught her laying on him once already and seen her trample him before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have penicillin the vet prescribed for my horse... Would it be the same? Could I give it to my kid?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

When is your next vet visit? Yes the pen for yoyr horse is the same

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

Getting a second opinion today.. When I called he already asked why the other vet hadn't prescribed an anti-inflammatory!! Will keep you all updated on what's happening  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

The vet today said he thinks he had a stroke and is putting him on steroids??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That sounds bizarre....what did he say about the hole?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> grinding his teeth, and that spot on his spine where I felt that small hole now feels inflamed.


Grinding of teeth usually is gut related pain, with loose stools I would give C D Antitoxin, if the runs are thinner than thick pudding, pepto will help....the punchture and now inflammation on his spine area is most likely the reason he cant use his legs...Did the vet examine the area? Did he give you Banamine? If he didnt look at the wound, I ask him to take a look again...if he punchured himself, and now inflammed, infection near the spine...it could spread...
What is his current temp?
Is he eating and drinking well?


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

His temp is normal he seems to have feeling in his back legs just can't use them... He examined him and said his spine was fine... He said when he shined the light in his eyes he didn't respond which is a good sign of a mild stroke. He has him on a steroid/anti-inflammatory/pain reliever. He also said what could've happened was the spine could have shifted and then shifted back and could have bruised tissue... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

He's bottle fed so that's all he eats/drinks  I've had hay in with him but he showed no interest


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like a vet who cares : ) ...

If he is grinding his teeth and has the runs while on the bottle it might be a seperate issue...Couldbe the kindof milk you are feeding or too much milk which can be hard for them to digest and it sits and becomes toxic....to know how much he needs
Weigh him and mulitply that by 16 to get his wieght in oz, then multiply that number by 10% to see how much per day he needs to be drinking...then divide that into 3-4 feedings..

If you figure this out and find he is getting too much milk...stop milk for 12 hours and give electrolytes only and pepto..give his tummy rest...once he is no longer grindinghis teeth and his poop firms up...start milk again at the correct amount...

best wises


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

Good news!! We have him in his sling and he's bouncing around! Appears to be using his back legs, slightly.. Is there a way to upload a video off my phone? I think the anti-inflammatory/pain reliever has kicked in!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## laura_renz20 (Feb 7, 2014)

And he just used his back leg to scratch his face!!!! Yay!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That is great news! Make sure he doesn't over do it because he won't be feeling the pain. Might have to contain him in a dog crate or something to make sure he's not bouncing off the walls & injuring himself more!

As for feeding lamb replacer...yes, goats need copper and copper is toxic to sheep. There is goat replacer you can buy, but most people use this recipe to bottle feed: One gallon whole milk mixed with one 12oz can of evaporated milk (not condensed milk) and one cup buttermilk. Remove enough milk from the gallon of whole milk to add the evaporated milk and buttermilk. Mix well, then add back as much of the remaining whole milk as you can to make a full gallon. Heat over the stove not microwave.

And as someone else mentioned, the AMOUNT is very important. Overfeeding can really cause some problems. If you want to switch to this recipe, be sure to do it slowly. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you found a good vet and your little guy is doing better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers he recovers quickly for you ! :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good news!!!


----------

